# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz night - 17th November 2002

## squidge

Hmmmm for those who joined in the somewhat impromptu quiz on Sunday night

Thank you

To Bin Laden - well done.

As Bin Laden won he get the priviedge of running the next one so folks it will be on Sunday 24th November at 8.30 seeya there

----------

